# Biometric Level Gloves...???



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

I bought a pair of Level gloves after I caught an edge while learning and broke my wrist. I've had them a few seasons and the quality is good. I (thankfully) haven't had any bad falls on my wrist so I don't know if they would prevent a broken wrist or arm.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Jason said:


> I bought a pair of Level gloves after I caught an edge while learning and broke my wrist. I've had them a few seasons and the quality is good. I (thankfully) haven't had any bad falls on my wrist so I don't know if they would prevent a broken wrist or arm.


I had them for 3 years now ( I posted a review here too) They are good gloves, of course I never fell since I bought them (and the padded shorts). but avoided a bunch of rocks, ice and gear with them.
They do offer very good protection and average dexterity, but the "spikes' on the fingers are absolute crap, they came off and left a hole in the leather under. The Kevlar should be placed along the fingers where you grab the board, instead of the tip of the fingers, and the 3 materials sewn together ( leather, rubber and Kevlar) let moisture came in trough the seam when it's wettish. 
All in all I liked them, but I 'm not getting another pair. Love the biomes thou. I will keep using it in my new gloves (probably BD guide Glove)

here:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-equipment-reviews/33022-gloves-level-super-pipe-pro.html


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I wore them since the beginning of the season and so far have save me from riding over snow covered rocks:dunno: Done it twice this season when i tried to explore some untouched snow(no wonder:laugh.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I just got a pair of the mittens this year. I can't say I've had any major falls, but the protection seems about as good as wrist guards. They are plenty comfortable and you forget about the guard part once you are wearing them. 

I think they are only so/so in terms of warmth. It's tough to evaluate because the wrist guard part constantly touches your skin and for me that caused some moisture, which leads to cold. 

My only real complaint is that the wrist strap is stupidly undersized. I bought the mediums (I have small hands and often wear small gloves) and I cannot come close to wrapping the strap around my wrist without cutting off circulation. I just ride with them hooked in the buckle, but not velcroed back on itself. 

Durability seems fine so far, but I only have about ten days on them.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I've been riding with the mitts since my first season. I haven't had a bad fall since I got them. Lately I wear them without the inserts. :dunno:
They were plenty comfortable, just got tired of taking the inserts on n off. I didnt like the gauntlet style warmth liners they came with, but most of the time I didn't need them. This season I bought a pair of fleece glove and I wear them inside instead. Even in double digit, sub zero temps I've stayed warm. (...well, my hands did anyway!)

They will not last long if you're using rope tows in the park tho. I have a small abrasion on the palm from my first week riding and using the rope on the bunny hill. Since then, no more ropes n hole hasn't gotten bigger. 

All in all, 3.5 years and I still like them.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have some that are like 4 years old. Aside form a cut caused by a ski they are still New looking. They have saved me from a broken wrist or two. I use them on icey days now.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

I bought the level super pipe gloves at the beginning of the season and really like the biomex system. I just didn't like the gloves...way too bulky. The good news is that you can take out the biomex protection and wear it inside any pair of gloves that are large enough. The Level gloves are essentially three pieces: liner, biomex wrist protection piece, and the glove shell. I now just wear the biomex piece directly on my hand and inside a pair of burton clutch gloves that I like better.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

I bought the Level half pipe XCR glove for this season. After 5 or so days of normal use, right glove's stitching between the ring finger and pinky had come undone. Very disappointed. For a glove that cost $110+, you figure the durability would be better. And their customer support sucks. 

They don't warranty the gloves themselves. You have to send it back to the place you bought it from it. I didn't want to be without a wrist guard for 2-3 weeks so I just ended up duck taping it for now.


----------



## MelC (Mar 6, 2012)

I have worn the Butterfly's since I started boarding at least 6 years ago. Bought a pair of the mitts for colder days too. Have never broken my wrist but can't be sure it is all due to the gloves. Unlike others, however, my experience with the model I have is that they are far warmer than anything else I have ever worn outside in winter. My hands are usually still toasty long after everyone else's fingers have gone numb. I would keep buying them if I ever needed to replace these but honestly other than small signs of wear and tear they are in perfect condition. I do not ride park or drag them though so those activities may reduce their lifespan (as it would with any glove I imagine).


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Have a set of Halfpipe gloves and after 2 seasons they have hardly any wear. That includes a decent amount of rope tow usage. Bought some Halfpipe Mitts last season since I get cold hands easily and they have nearly no wear after 1 1/2 seasons of riding. I do a lot of park riding and they have certainly helped keep my wrists intact through some shitty falls. I have a bad left wrist that will dislocate very easily. Wrist guards are a must for me and these have served me well.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

john doe said:


> Have a set of Halfpipe gloves and after 2 seasons they have hardly any wear. That includes a decent amount of rope tow usage. Bought some Halfpipe Mitts last season since I get cold hands easily and they have nearly no wear after 1 1/2 seasons of riding. I do a lot of park riding and they have certainly helped keep my wrists intact through some shitty falls. I have a bad left wrist that will dislocate very easily. Wrist guards are a must for me and these have served me well.


:thumbsup: I was wondering if anyone who used these gloves had actually put the potential protection they offer to the test. Seems like most of us that replied had our minor/major falls and wrist injuries prior to pulling our heads out and buying these!! :dunno:  

Good to know they _will_ provide some protection in the event I ever "sack-up" and start pushing my limits again!  LOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> :thumbsup: I was wondering if anyone who used these gloves had actually put the potential protection they offer to the test. ...


I had a pretty good tumble in CO about 2 years ago when conditions were thin and hit a rock, ended up with a 1st-2nd degree shoulder sprain according to the ortho. That shoulder still "pops." 

Couldn't help but fall on one arm during that and the BioMex in their XCR Gloves likely saved that wrist.

Level has improved the liner warmth in the past few years and thankfully separated the BioMex guard from it; but their sizing is still a bit wonky. I can wear the gloves in L (9.0) but mittens would have to go to L/XL (9.5) as that wrist wrap falls in the wrong spot with those. 

I still think they should offer the wrist guard for sale in some form on its own. It would be nice if they offered a solution to having a capable "work" glove internally that can be removed for use on stuff without the guard coming with it. Currently, buying an over-sized Level mitten certainly helps with that.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

wrist multi breaker here too. got some a few years back, thought they were uncomfortable, overkill and hot. back to the slimmest poss wristguard under a normal glove or shell mitten


----------

